
Who's Allowed to Use Airbnb? - theBashShell
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/airbnb-sex-worker-discrimination-935048/
======
rbecker
> Some of these metrics of untrustworthiness, such as affiliation with hate
> websites [..] make sense. Others appear to be more subjective.

It "makes sense" for giant corporations to pry into people's politics and cut
them out of giant markets based on what they find. But when they apply
criteria we disagree with, only then is it "more subjective".

------
matchbok
Airbnb is cancer. Destroys communities, and now this. Not in any way
defensible.

